# Alsa ladet erst mit X..wieso?



## Pepsmax (17. Februar 2005)

Bitte kann mir mal jmd erklären wieso meine Alsa modules erst nach dem KDE start geladen sind?
 Stehen alle in der modules.conf, aber lsmod im runlevel 3 zeigt sie nicht an.. erst nach dem Starten von X..

 komisch...

 Danke!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Februar 2005)

Falls die Module nicht beim Booten durch z.B. ein Script geladen werden dann werden die vom Kernel geladen sobald sie benoetigt werden.
Das ist beim Start von KDE, das ja den Arts-Server startet, welcher fuer Sound unter KDE verantwortlich ist.


----------

